# Leeds, UK



## biomante (Apr 25, 2003)

Any DnD players in Leeds?  

I am looking for a group to play during Sundays; and I am particularly interested in a Forgotten Realms campaign.
At the moment, unfortunately, I can't be a DM.
If there is someone interested, please answer this thread and we'll see how we get in contact.


Thanks


----------



## biomante (May 3, 2003)

*mmm*

C'mon!

Is this city empty or what?


----------



## simmo (May 9, 2003)

You could try going to Leeds Uni or Leeds Metropolitan and seeing if the Game/Sci-Fi societies have any games that run on Sundays. Not being a student shouldn't matter too much for joining in a game  When I was last there (92-95) the gaming society had a pretty mixed crowd of people.

Simson


----------



## biomante (May 10, 2003)

*Well*

I emailed the RPG society in Leeds University, but they told me there was nothing available during sundays. I think is kind of weird..., but well I don't really know if there are a lot of members. Maybe I can try with the Metropolitan University...


----------



## biomante (Jun 2, 2003)

*mmm*

Up we go...


----------



## biomante (Jun 19, 2003)

Up again...


----------



## biomante (Jul 16, 2003)

****

**


----------



## biomante (Jul 27, 2003)

*Mmmm*

I knew that moving to this city was a mistake.


----------



## DMEntropy (Jul 27, 2003)

You may want to try looking at The 13 Kingdoms setting site.  There are several players from the UK/Europe looking to set up an online game there.  The site can be found at:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/T13K/phpBB2/

Good luck.

Entropy


----------



## biomante (Aug 7, 2003)

*zzzzzzzzzz*

Up


----------

